# Vegas 6.0 - IEEE-1394 / RS-232 connection



## Combslaville (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a digital camcorder that connects to my PC thru a RS-232 connection on the PC side and a single PC jack on the camcorder side.
Apparently, the Vegas 6.0 software that I just bought uses the IE-1394 protocol.
I am not sure where the problem comes from but my camcorder is not detected by the software. What should I do? Help will be welcome.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Vegas is a dv (avi) editor. The only way to transfer dv from camcord to pc is via firewire (IE-1394). Even usb2 can't cope with that type of data.


----------



## Combslaville (Oct 19, 2006)

Rache said:


> Vegas is a dv (avi) editor. The only way to transfer dv from camcord to pc is via firewire (IE-1394). Even usb2 can't cope with that type of data.


Rache, thank you for your response. If you don't mind, 2 more questions:
- Is there a solution thru different wires/connections?
- Are new computers equiped with IE-1394?
Thank you.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

What type of cam is it? Model?

For mini-DV or digital 8 you only need to purchase a $20 1394 card (aka firewire and I-link) and a $15 dollar cable.


----------



## Combslaville (Oct 19, 2006)

It's a mini-dv JVC GR50.
Where would the 1394 card go? I mean do I have to open the computer and plug-it in somewhere?
Thanks.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Wires won't do it, only firewire. Pc's don't always come with it, but the specs will say. There'll be a slot for it and you'll know where it goes by the fitting. If you've not been in a case before make sure you discharge any static and take out mains plug. If it films in mpeg2 and not dv go with thecoalman's suggestion.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If it's a desktop unplug everything and open up the case, you'll see the motherboard similar to this except with a whole bunch of stuff attached to it.










The white slots on the bottom are PCI slots, you may only have 4 you may have more.... Whatever the amount you'll need at least one open. Go to an electronics store and get a PCI 1394 card. As mentioned above by rache, the first thing to do is touch a metal part of the case before touching anything inside the case. Remove the backplate from the case, this will be evident as the card won't go in unless you remove it. Line up the tabs on the card with the slots on the motherboard and push it in. This by the way may be slightly hard to push in if it's never been used before.

Put the case back together and turn the computer on.  Windows should automatically find and install the card.

You'll also need a firewire cable, they come with two types of ends. The firewire card will have a 6 pin and most likely your camera has a 4pin. You'll most likely need a 6pin to 4pin cable. Here's an image for reference.


----------



## Combslaville (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you so much for your detailed response. I added a memory stick a few months ago, so I should be able to add a PCI 1394 card. I will just need to check if I have a slot open.
One more question if you don't mind. My digital camcorder does not seem to be equiped with a 4-pin as you described. There is something similar, called DV IN/OUT but it looks a bit different. Do you know anything about this type of connection and if cables exist?
Thanks!


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

It should look just like the 4 pin version above.


----------

